# Can we add a DirectTV PVR forum or Overall PVR Forum?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

As some people are offended by mentioning of TiVo (even when a SA TiVo is used to record Dish programming) in the Dish PVR forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you look at the description of the DirecTV General Discussion forum, it includes DirecTV PVR's. Way back when, we had a forum for DirecTV PVR's but it died a quick death.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Currently , unfortunately there is not enough DirecTV traffic to warrant a separate D* PVR forum, it would be great one day if there was. DirecTV PVRs and using standalones in conjunction with D*can be discussed in the General DirecTV Forum, using a standalone with Dish can be talked about in the Dish General or Dish PVR forums and general TiVo and ReplayTV related questions/information can be posted in the General Forum.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Problem with a DirecTV forum is no one would post there... They are all to busy watching TV from their DirecTivos.


----------

